# (NY) 2011 Master National Qualifier at Stud



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Bashakill's Swashbuckler MH . EIC / CNM clear . Hips Excellent ,Elbows Normal. Pedigree includes Lottie ,Super Tanker ,Chavez ,Lean Mac ,Cropper, Houston , Ruckus, Zip Code and more.80 lbs with huge water entry .Very biddable, good team player .Wants to train or hunt every day .Full pedigree can be seen at K9data.com ..$800 fee.


----------

